# Planted 20g



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey all, have never posted a pic of my tank. It's going nice now and I'm having second thoughts of taking it down to set up a 25g or my new fluval edge. 
It's so well established and everyone seems to be happy. Dilemma!


----------

